# Why do they wiggle their butts before they pounce?



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Just wondering. It's so funny! When they are scoping out a toy across the room or each other, and they look so serious, then the butt wiggle


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know, but I love it, too!! :grin:


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've always seen it as a weight juggling thing, to get the right balance and get ready before they leap.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know why either. It's cute though.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

I beleive it's because they are adjusting their back feet and digging their nails down for balance and the position to pounce (notice they never miss)


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes I agree. I think it's positioning. But whatever the reason, I love it! So darn cute!


----------



## Nmei (Apr 26, 2011)

"Honey... honey.. look! Zoe is butt-wiggling!"  Super cute!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Seems like a bit of mental preparation too.
"1...2...3...Ok, lets go!"


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nan said:


> Just wondering. It's so funny! When they are scoping out a toy across the room or each other, and they look so serious, then the butt wiggle


Nan,
Your Harli has a twin.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sometimes Nutmeg starts to wiggle her butt and then gets distracted and doesn't pounce, so it just looks like she is dancing around, I love it!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

All cats seem to do this whether lion, leopard or domestic cat just before an attack on prey. I think it's balancing the hind legs, digging in the claws for better non-slip grip, and the wiggle is warming up the muscles in the hips and hind legs. Even 100 metre runners before a race, bounce up and down to warm up the muscles, and stretch out their legs before putting them in the starters' blocks before an explosive start. A cat needs that explosive start too.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Ah yes, the butt wiggle. Never really thought much of the reason why they do this but it is very cute to watch. Thanks for the explanation. Now I can explain the butt wiggle to my boyfriend who thinks cats are just weird creatures. He'll never admit this but cats can be cuter than dogs at times.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

i call it the kick start. makes them go faster  (in my head)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Lieke said:


> i call it the kick start. makes them go faster  (in my head)


I make vroom vroom noises for him out loud


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Anyone have videos of their cat vrooomin'?


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

I liken it to pushing down the gas pedal before you throw the car in gear, LOL. Then you take off in mach 5!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

heh, I've noticed this as well. Never really thought why she did it, just assumed it was her going "look at my a$$, I's so sexy". Quite why she would do that before killing something, I don't know, but then she's an odd cat


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Sometimes Nutmeg starts to wiggle her butt and then gets distracted and doesn't pounce, so it just looks like she is dancing around, I love it!


This made me laugh! I think Nutmeg may need some concerta for her ADD. I can see her now...

"1..wiggle...2..wiggle...3...wiggle...ooh Shiny!"


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

That is EXACTLY what she is like! She needs something for sure.


----------

